# PX4 .40 or the FNP .40



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok so these are the two guns that I have narrowed my decision to, now I just need to pick one. I have held both but never shot either and it is unlikely that I will get to. The feel on both was very nice; I guess I'm just wondering what reason, if any, I should pick one over the other. If you have shot both your opinion would be greatly appreciated. I’m not even sure what the major differences are I know most of this is personal preference and I do, by feel alone, lean toward the PX4. Can anyone tell me the stock pull weight for both single and double action for both guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have shot the PX4 in 9mm and 40 cal. In 9mm - it seems like a standard DA/SA w/ external hammer. Nothing stands out. In 40 cal - wow. The rotating barrel doesn't do much for the 9mm round, but in 40 cal, it seems almost like shooting a 9mm. I am impressed at the recoil reduction.

I'm not really a fan of the 40 cal - however.

The trigger on the PX4 is just so so. Kinda like the 92 trigger to me.

As for the FNP - The DA pull is the smoothest I've ever felt. I've only dry fired a couple - but I was impressed.

I think that if ya want a 9mm, I'd get the FNP. In 40 cal, I'd get the PX4.

Come check out www.fnforum.net if U wanna know more about the FNP.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks that actually really helps, I personally don’t like 9mm round and love the .40 so eh to each his own. The thing that I really liked about the FN was that it had such a smooth trigger pull but really that’s a minor issue if the difference is negligible, is it? Also is there a way to lighten the pull on the PX4?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not know if the PX4 hammer spring can be changed to a lighter spring like the Beretta 92FS can be.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmmm well if anyone else can help out with that one it would be much appreciated... oh and shipwreck my wife is a big SG1 fan and would love your Avvy... Oh and I have another question what about play in the trigger? how much slack do you have to take out before you get to the actual catch, a friend of mine has a rugar and that thing has like at least a 1/4 inch of slack before you get to the catch.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not sure which gun you are asking me about (the trigger) - the PX4?

To be honest - I do not remember...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

For more info on the PX4 trigger, check out this site:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/

WM


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

I was luke warm on the trigger of my PX4 9mm on the first two outings.

However, after a couple hundred rounds and lubrication the trigger is great! In single action it is especially smooth and crisp now. 

I put a little Gun Butter Trigger Grease on the sear as well as a general lube after cleanings.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I own both, theFN wins, Hands down from trigger pull to sight to break down.


----------

